# inshore fishing on labor day weekend



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I am off for a three day weekend labor day weekend. If anybody would mind someone to pitch in on gas and bait let me now. I will also be on vacation on sept 18th. I will be doing some south zone dove hunting the first weekend then be back on monday to do some fishing if anybody has room. I am in pearland now looking for someone to fish with when I am off.


----------

